# Goldy



## HorseLover123 (Sep 28, 2008)

Aww..Well atleast Goldy will be happy at her new home,look on the bright side  i know its hard but try your best..to be honest i think your a great person to show emotions towards a horse (since you said you rarely cry) i just hope you will feel better


----------

